# Cold Bar Oil



## Treecutr (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone have a cold weather bar oil, or something you make yourself. I have gone through 3 brands and when it's 9 degrees out, that stuff just gets so thick. Not bad when the saws stay running for a bit because it warms up from the engine, but the climbing saw is on, off, cool, start, etc... I had one brand that got so thick it was thicker than jelly!, had to put saw inside for a while to let it thin back out. One guy told me he uses motor oil in winter, but didn't say what weight. Any tips. Cause it's damn cold out today a whole 10 out now.


----------



## lync (Feb 13, 2010)

There is a cold weather oil available. If not leave a full bottle inside at night, in the morning pour out 2 coffee cups full and replace it with diesel fuel, and shake well.


----------



## bore_pig (Feb 13, 2010)

I like the Quaker State stuff that comes in the green jug for winter cutting. It's too thin for summer though.

http://www.quakerstate.com/#/products/small-engine-lubricants/dura-tac-bar-and-chain-lubricant/


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 13, 2010)

try veggie or canola oil, it's a little thinner and tastes better.


----------



## mpatch (Feb 13, 2010)

put a bit of diesel in it or buy winter blend


----------



## flushcut (Feb 14, 2010)

bore_pig said:


> I like the Quaker State stuff that comes in the green jug for winter cutting. It's too thin for summer though.
> 
> http://www.quakerstate.com/#/products/small-engine-lubricants/dura-tac-bar-and-chain-lubricant/


:agree2: I use the same stuff and have no issues and I've cut down to -5.


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 14, 2010)

i got a question about how much that kind cost? and will it gum up the oiler like it does a truck engine?


----------



## flushcut (Feb 14, 2010)

I pay the same price as regular bar oil and I wouldn't be putting bar oil in your truck  I haven't seen any ill affects on the oiler have been using the stuff for the past eight winters.


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 14, 2010)

yea i know not to use that stuff in my truck i love it to much lol. but that regular quaker state oil thats goes in a engine will gum it up so bad it locks it up tighter then heck lol.


----------



## flushcut (Feb 14, 2010)

:agree2: Yep that stuff gels or something. I went the mobil one route so far no issues.


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 14, 2010)

same here i use mobil one or castoil gtx or pennzoil in my truck


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 14, 2010)

motion lotion from baileys works good in the cold,it has been around 10 degrees here.i have been getting along ok with it.


----------



## Wishie22 (Feb 16, 2010)

You can blend as suggested and thin it yourself.
Get winter blend chainsaw oil, at your local dealer.

Let saw warm up before using it, adjust your oiler as needed.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Feb 17, 2010)

I stuffed a "hot hands" packet in my oil reservoir. Bonus - it's very efficient, I never need to refill evidently! "Whats smoking?" "Why is my chain loose again?" My bar is now a psychedelic blue/brown, hmmmm...?

Next I'll try stuffing the heater element from an old pair of electric socks in there.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Feb 17, 2010)

*I have been using cenex brand bar oil*

I have not had any issues with it other than it is so dang tacky it actually robs some power!!!!!! pours nice when cold though.


----------



## talltreeclimber (Feb 17, 2010)

i just buy the winter grade oil from STIHL its great when its cold try pouring the orange jug then try the blue one and you'll see the difference


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Feb 17, 2010)

talltreeclimber said:


> i just buy the winter grade oil from STIHL its great when its cold try pouring the orange jug then try the blue one and you'll see the difference


 what is the price difference orange vs.blue?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 17, 2010)

Treecutr said:


> Anyone have a cold weather bar oil, or something you make yourself. I have gone through 3 brands and when it's 9 degrees out, that stuff just gets so thick. Not bad when the saws stay running for a bit because it warms up from the engine, but the climbing saw is on, off, cool, start, etc... I had one brand that got so thick it was thicker than jelly!, had to put saw inside for a while to let it thin back out. One guy told me he uses motor oil in winter, but didn't say what weight. Any tips. Cause it's damn cold out today a whole 10 out now.



Why are you not putting it on the floor of the truck in the morning , by the time you get to the work its like water than rest it on the top of the chipper or near the pony motor , just an idea ya know


----------



## retired redneck (Feb 17, 2010)

1 Cup of Kerosine per gallon shake well and shake befor using each time have used this for 20 years at 10 above to o degrees....


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 18, 2010)

Bar oil sprays everywhere when you are cutting, all over your face and mouth. I have used motor oil before and it sucks getting it on your lips, can't imagine what diesel or kerosene tastes like. That winter grade stuff is too exspensive for me to be running in my saw. I can go get a gallon of canola oil form the grocery store for around 5 bucks. It works great in the winter and summer the only thing is you might have to adjust the oiler. I don't use this for environmental reasons, just for it's price and the fact that it's constantly being sprayed in my face from using the saw in the tree.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 18, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> Bar oil sprays everywhere when you are cutting, all over your face and mouth. I have used motor oil before and it sucks getting it on your lips, can't imagine what diesel or kerosene tastes like. That winter grade stuff is too exspensive for me to be running in my saw. I can go get a gallon of canola oil form the grocery store for around 5 bucks. It works great in the winter and summer the only thing is you might have to adjust the oiler. I don't use this for environmental reasons, just for it's price and the fact that it's constantly being sprayed in my face from using the saw in the tree.



Thanks for pointing that out and I hope nobody gases up my saw with soemthing like that.

bar oil is just low grade SAE 30 with High Tac added. High Tac is that sticky stuff from Lucas. You can make you own and change the ratio of oil to additive but I just buy bar oil and use winter grade when needed.

Theoretically you can put the stuff in engines but I never have nor will.


----------



## joe912 (Feb 21, 2010)

When we're installing deliniators on the ice roads, we use mineral oil for the bar. Works great at -40.


----------



## Treecutr (Feb 22, 2010)

I found a jug of all weather stuff at local hardware stor, I think it's popular mechanic, definetly better in the cold, it's a bit thinner. Wasn't the 9 degrees like before, but teens to low twenties, worked pretty good. I'll try some of the suggested stuff here too.


----------

